# Action Cue from Ned for a Parkour Scene



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, long time no share with you guys.

Jumping from building to ramp to cars to walls...

It's for a tv movie pitch. Tonehammer + Symphobia + RMX + Omni/Zebra/Sylenth

http://nedfx.com/speedparkour.mp3


----------



## cc64 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow Ned great track. Lots of work in there.

And that's just for the love scene right?

Hope you get the gig! Keep us posted.

Claude


----------



## nikolas (Jul 14, 2009)

Cool track Ned! Extra Cool and I love parkour! (watching it, not performing! :D)

It does need more bass... 

But all sounds great, sfx, other stuff, etc. The part at 1:24 where the 'tonality' changed a tiny bit, was awesome, maybe this would raise the tention even further (to change 'tonality' another time).


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 14, 2009)

Ned,

I have forgotten to wish you good luck for the pitch.

So now: Good luck!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## MacQ (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome, Ned. Gotta give that LFE something to do, right? Haha.

Great stuff.

~Stu


----------



## bdr (Jul 14, 2009)

Great stuff.

I am obviously an old fart, I had to google 'parkour'


----------



## R. Soul (Jul 14, 2009)

....coincidently I'm just back from Parkour training - with another bruise :( 
Well, no pain no gain as they say 

Anyway, very cool and interesting composition. I like it a lot 8) 
I hope you win the pitch cause this sounds like has taken you quite a while to compose.
Loads of details in there. I personally think some of the percussion could have used less reverb but that's just my taste I suppose.

And yeah.....more bass please.


----------



## Hal (Jul 14, 2009)

cool i like the style Ned
this could be a lot more impressive if seen on the video


----------



## nikolas (Jul 14, 2009)

R. Soul @ Wed Jul 15 said:


> ....coincidently I'm just back from Parkour training - with another bruise :(


Really? That sounds extremely interesting!

I only cycle (A LOT, around 20 miles per day or more, but not every day), as far as excersize goes...


----------



## lux (Jul 14, 2009)

very nice and detailed. Sound is lively.

Thanks for sharing it Ned

Luca


----------



## Elfen (Jul 15, 2009)

Heh Ned, Great action cue! 
Lots of layers that are used with precision. 

Rock on! o-[][]-o


----------



## poseur (Jul 16, 2009)

cool, ned!
it came timely for me, too.....
i'm working on a parkour sequence, right now, too.
dude.

d


----------



## cc64 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Poseur,

i would really like to hear your take on Parkour. Please post if possible.

Claude

Yikes Ned, Poseur is pitching on the same movie as you :lol: 

Beware the ides of march there will be fratricide on VI-Control :shock:


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 16, 2009)

I watched a couple of films featuring lots of Parkour. What was interesting to me was what may seem obvious to most but wasn't to me: the music doesn't have to be fast. I choose to run at 182 and 188, but I could see half of that working just as well. That said, the editing may force the issue! :wink: Other than that, urban sounds and beats seem to work hand in hand (some pun intended; not as bad as, 'hand over hand') with this mad sport, and IMO, junk percs rock! Punk rock would rule, maybe free jazz?!! 8)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 16, 2009)

cc64 @ 16/7/2009 said:


> Yikes Ned, Poseur is pitching on the same movie as you :lol:



Spiderman 4?? You too, d.?

:lol:


----------



## poseur (Jul 16, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jul 16 said:


> cc64 @ 16/7/2009 said:
> 
> 
> > Yikes Ned, Poseur is pitching on the same movie as you :lol:
> ...


ha!
but, no,
not spidey 4, nor 7, nor 138.

that i'm working on this film, right now, is kinda crazy, though.
i'm just sketching out ideas & some thematic material,
though we don't have the first cut of the picture, yet.....
..... i'm doing this as there's gonna be about 110 minutes of orchestral music
in the final cut.
and, when the whip comes down, it oughta be nice to have some
cells prepped for development..... parkour included!

again: cool cue, ned;
hope the demo knocks 'em out!

d


----------



## Tag (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi there,

I like this hybrid-sound of electro and acoustic elements. Great job!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment, Tag. I really like your mic recording setup! =o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2009)

d, 

It would be great if they cut the parkour scene to your music, instead of the other way around! That so rarely happens though...


----------



## Tag (Jul 17, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jul 17 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Tag. I really like your mic recording setup! =o



You're welcome. Sorry for offtopic; maybe my english-knowledge want to hurt me, but: What do you mean with "mic recording setup"? My selfmade "mic-screen"? :D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes! 8)


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool stuff Ned. I would have turned up the volume on the orchestra with about 10%, but that's minor stuff really. Sounds great! 

What is all the rock stuff... where is it from (if samples)


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi Christian,

Glad you enjoyed it. The guitar bits are from the guitar menu in the Stylus RMX library, guitar chunks are from Omnisphere, live-recorded drum loops are from Bone Crushing Drums (Big Fish Audio). Synths are played by me.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done


----------



## poseur (Jul 17, 2009)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Jul 17 said:


> d,
> 
> It would be great if they cut the parkour scene to your music, instead of the other way around! That so rarely happens though...


indeed, we tried for that.....
but the production simply couldn't pull it together, enough, before the shoot.

but, i did deliver about 11mins of music for choreography/on-screens for the shoot.....
just not for the parkour & martial-arts scenes.
which is "interesting" (& was very disappointing),
since i was originally brought on _early_ for that express purpose.....
sigh.....
oh, well!

d


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2009)

Sad to hear, d. But you know how it goes... we have to let go so often in this business. And it's not only with the big projects! I can think of a few independent films where so much was given for free by actors/artists/technicians, only to end up dead on the (virtual) editing floor.

And the music you wrote can always serve some as-yet-unforeseen purpose in the future. :wink:


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 17, 2009)

Ned, the TH stuff with it massive reverb tail spaces too far apart from the other stuff going on in the front with way less reverb on it. However I'd not put more reverb on the latter, the TH hall is just not fitting this type of music here.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jul 17, 2009)

I have no problem with the reverb/spaces differences, thanks though.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 17, 2009)

That kind of mix of styles is bevoming more and more popular in video games.
You are slighty ahead of your time..
Real Nice Ideas Ned. o-[][]-o


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool vibes. Loved the listen!


----------

